# Honey packaging facility



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Try using the search box at the top of the forum area before asking such a question. You will find a tremendous amount of good information.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

You can bottle and cap lots of honey by hand. How many tons do you plan to bottle? You need to explain a little more about your plan here before anyone can give you some serious answers.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Contact your state health department about requirements as well


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

How many customers do you have? Are you a honey producer or are you going to have to buy honey to pack? Really don't understand what you are looking for.:scratch:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike123 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> How should I go about opening a honey packaging facility? What equipment do I need. Should I fill the jars with honey and close the lid by hand or should I use a machine to close the kids. Thanks for any information!


The first thing you need is a business plan. Then customers. Then $100,000.00. Land to build a building on or a building already. 

You asked about filling the jars and closing the lid by hand or using a machine to close the lid. You should get a machine to fill the jars and put on the lids too. Then invest in a labeling machine.


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

jmgi said:


> You can bottle and cap lots of honey by hand. How many tons do you plan to bottle? You need to explain a little more about your plan here before anyone can give you some serious answers.


5 tons = 11,000 pounds. Mostly 1 pound jars.


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

sqkcrk said:


> The first thing you need is a business plan. Then customers. Then $100,000.00. Land to build a building on or a building already.
> 
> You asked about filling the jars and closing the lid by hand or using a machine to close the lid. You should get a machine to fill the jars and put on the lids too. Then invest in a labeling machine.


What machine should I use to fill the jars? Also, what machine should I use to put the lid on the jar? Thanks. I've seen a ton of your replies to other posts and I like all of your answers. You truly give tons of great advice. Thanks for your reply to my post.


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

John Davis said:


> Try using the search box at the top of the forum area before asking such a question. You will find a tremendous amount of good information.


Try using the search box before responding in such a way.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike123 said:


> What machine should I use to fill the jars? Also, what machine should I use to put the lid on the jar? Thanks. I've seen a ton of your replies to other posts and I like all of your answers. You truly give tons of great advice. Thanks for your reply to my post.


I believe that Swienty (google it) has honey packing assembly line equipment. You might have to look to other food handling equipment companies.

I'm going to make some assumptions, since I haven't seen any indication of what amount of honey you currently have orders for or are planning to pack, that you don't have a whole lot. Just to answer your question in the opposite fashion to my original response.

Dadant Bee Supply and others have filling machines. I suggest you check the bee supply catologs. Get a filling machine and a Maxant bottling tank the size that fits your need. You'll still have to handle each jar by hand and still install caps by hand. I don't have a machine, but I do have a Maxant bottling tank. I pack as much as 30,000 lbs of honey annually. 

I know one beekeeper/honey packer who has a packing line for his one pound jars. He has a line that fills jars and caps them. He has another line that applies labels. I'm not sure how he handles the container sizes other than one pound jars.

What are your plans? How big are you planning on going? What volume of honey do you have demand for now?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike123 said:


> 5 tons = 11,000 pounds. Mostly 1 pound jars.


Two MAXANT Bottling tanks is all you need. Maybe a filling machine. But I have packed as much as 30,000 lbs of honey annually for 20 years and don't have one. A filling machine helps fill jars more accurately, which means you don't give away honey and you don't cheat the consumer.


----------



## gravelroad (Feb 8, 2016)

Storage room for 3 semi loads of incoming product. Shelving units cut down on the floor space needed for this.
1 hot room 100*f needs to be able to hold 1 days worth of production.
1 hot room at 80*f needs to be able to hold 1 days worth of production.
1 warm room at 72* if you want to run creamed honey in bulk. Needs to be able to hold 3 days worth of production.
1 storage room with racks to hold all your finished product to be sent out. 65 to 75 will work.
If you just do one batch at a time you could just use 2 rooms with a proper hvac systems. 

Equipment.
2 hand sinks.
3 compartment sink.
Self feeding dish washer.
2 or 4 head piston filling machine. I like them much better for creamed honey than a gear driven pump filling machine.
1 200 gallon mixing tank with a gear reduction motor. If you plan on doing creamed honey you should go with 2 tanks so you can keep running with out shutting down to mix the next batch.
The capping, seal, and labeling machines all depend on the types on jars and bottles you plan on running. I don't like them at all.

I think it's best to use some type of sump system draining the drums into and then pumping it into the mixing tanks. You will need a couple of drum stands to hold them as they drain. 

We can do 10 drums (550 gallons) of creamed honey in 16.1 oz by weight in jars a day with 5 people.

When you look at buying stuff you need to look at the flexibility of your system. There are way to many different types of jars and bottles and you don't want to buy a system that will not let you run all of them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Impressive, gravelroad.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Gravelroad, 
Would love to see your setup. Sounds like you have it all together. It's been a few years since we've packed for big box stores (honey price was at $.42 a lb). The only honey we pack now at days is for our farm payments and my wife's honey shop. 

Now at days my way of packing is in 5 gallon buckets and palletize skid, that I can stack in pallet racks. Honey by the skid over honey by the loads of drumed honey, makes more sense now at days.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

I thought a ton was 2000 lbs?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

2200, isn't it?


----------



## popejohnpaul2 (Apr 2, 2015)

A short ton is 2000lbs, a metric ton is 1000kg or 2205lbs roughly 2200lbs


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And a tonne?


----------



## popejohnpaul2 (Apr 2, 2015)

A tonne is the proper way of saying a metric ton. Now that we are on this subject, don't forget about a long ton which is 2240lbs.


----------



## gravelroad (Feb 8, 2016)

Did I get carried away in my post? Sorry.
I built everything out years ago to do large scale bottling and only did it for a few years to pay for everything. When my kids went to collage I found how hard it is to hire good help and now we limit our packing. Now I make my kids work for me most weekends / holidays, but I pay 100% of there collage, there bills, and spending money.

If I could get good help and not have to deal with the BS of trucking I would take a lot more packing orders. I think my oldest kid wants to take it on next year when she is done with collage.

The Honey Householder.
Let me see if I can get one of my kids to get some photos off my phone and onto my computer. We just shut down to eat. Toady were packing bears and tomorrow were doing creamed honey again.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I travel through VA every year a number of times. What's your company name? Maybe I have seen it ?


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

sqkcrk said:


> I believe that Swienty (google it) has honey packing assembly line equipment. You might have to look to other food handling equipment companies.
> 
> I'm going to make some assumptions, since I haven't seen any indication of what amount of honey you currently have orders for or are planning to pack, that you don't have a whole lot. Just to answer your question in the opposite fashion to my original response.
> 
> ...


Now I have demand for 10-20 metric tons yearly, so 24,200 lbs - 48,400 lbs yearly. I plan on in 2 years to increasing to 30-40 metric tons yearly. I do want to keep costs as low as possible. Possibly renting a warehouse and installing tile/ceramic flooring for the honey packing area. I know by hand it will take time but I may only be able to pack and fill by hand for the first year, in order to still maintain a profit. Thanks for any more advice you have. You truly are a professional, I've read a lot of your advice on other threads and you really do know a lot about the lifestyle of honey/beekeeping. Thanks again friend.


----------



## gravelroad (Feb 8, 2016)

Mike you would be best off getting with a co-packer for the first few runs or even the first year.
You would get some cash in your pocket.
You would get to see some equipment truly in action.
This would also secure your current demand. Trust me the demand will move to the next packer if they sit to long.
Don't forget with the amount your looking at doing location will be a huge money saving issue in a very short time.


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

What criteria should a one person operation use for selecting a bottling tank, or tanks, that will process in the range of 2,000 to 10,000 lbs of honey per year into 2 lb bottles from 5 gallon storage buckets?


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

gravelroad said:


> Mike you would be best off getting with a co-packer for the first few runs or even the first year.
> You would get some cash in your pocket.
> You would get to see some equipment truly in action.
> This would also secure your current demand. Trust me the demand will move to the next packer if they sit to long.
> Don't forget with the amount your looking at doing location will be a huge money saving issue in a very short time.


Thanks for the great advice. What do you mean the demand will move to the next packer if they sit to long? Also what do you mean my location will be a huge money saving issue in a very short time? Thank you.


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

Also, how should I go about storing honey to be safe from pests?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike123 said:


> Now I have demand for 10-20 metric tons yearly, so 24,200 lbs - 48,400 lbs yearly. I plan on in 2 years to increasing to 30-40 metric tons yearly. I do want to keep costs as low as possible. Possibly renting a warehouse and installing tile/ceramic flooring for the honey packing area. I know by hand it will take time but I may only be able to pack and fill by hand for the first year, in order to still maintain a profit. Thanks for any more advice you have. You truly are a professional, I've read a lot of your advice on other threads and you really do know a lot about the lifestyle of honey/beekeeping. Thanks again friend.


You must have quite a few outlets.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

RichardsonTX said:


> What criteria should a one person operation use for selecting a bottling tank, or tanks, that will process in the range of 2,000 to 10,000 lbs of honey per year into 2 lb bottles from 5 gallon storage buckets?


What can you afford? How high tech do you want to or need to be? Why are you only asking about 2lb jars? Is that the size container that sells best for you?

I like to stay low tech. I've never used a filling machine. I wonder what it is like to clean the system when switching from White honey to Amber or Dark. I bottle 8 oz jars, glass and plastic, 12 oz squeeze bears, 1 lb jars, 1 lb No Drip containers, 2 lb jars, 5 lb jars, and 1 lb round jars of raw honey. If you limit what size container you bottle you loose sales. Provide your customers a choice of size and type of container.

I'm considering plastic tubs for my raw honey. I don't produce creamed honey. Yet. Not enough demand where I am. Yet.

Some markets have to be built. People where I live didn't know they wanted my honey until I gave them a chance to buy it. Conveniently at the stores in which they shop. This took time, years.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike123 said:


> Also, how should I go about storing honey to be safe from pests?


What do you have it stored in now?

I put all of my annual crop in 5 gallon buckets and store them in one bay of my building. I have never had pests try to get into them. What pests are you concerned about?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

gravelroad said:


> We can do 10 drums (550 gallons) of creamed honey in 16.1 oz by weight in jars a day with 5 people.


Awesome setup. Seems like overkill for the 11000 lbs that Mike123 is dealing with. What's he going to do the remaining 363 days?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's why one has to gear their operation to fit there needs and abilities.


----------



## gravelroad (Feb 8, 2016)

RichardsonTX
A bottling tank with a slide valve.
They also make a wire thing to hold a pail on it's side over the tank.
A good digital scale. 
I would think a 10 to 20 gallon bottling tank would be plenty.

Mike123
If someone needs an order filled they will need it done now. I have had a lot of orders that they called on Monday and shipped out the next Monday. Labels had to be sent over night from the printer and they had to except the honey I had on hand and the bottles I had on hand.

We did 2 pallets today that we still don't have the labels on hand for. I have to drop off the samples for there QC test Monday morning. Label, pack, and delver by Wednesday at noon. Part of them will be sitting in the stores by the weekend. 

For pest everything needs to be kept clean and get on a pest company contract to come out every month. If you think you see an issue call pick up your cell phone and call them to come out that day.

Sqkcrk
Cleaning is not that bad with my setup. Pull the hose off the back of the filling machine and dump it 
back into the sump. Pump everything not used back into 55 gallon drums.

There is only about 7 pounds of honey in the position pump and the lines in the filler. Pop off a few fittings and most of it drains out. A few bolts and all the parts go to the sink for cleaning.
Cleaning the sump and the tanks is just like a cleanup after running the extractor. 

Cleaning is not bad unless we run creamed honey.

AstroBee
Do you buy dump truck to move 1 ton of dirt a few times a year?
It looked as if the poster wanted to know about how larger bottling operation was set up. I gave an example.


----------



## gravelroad (Feb 8, 2016)

I left something out important.
If your packing someone else honey you need to be set up as a copacker legally.
A honey operation or a pollination operation needs to be set up under a different business than packing.


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Mark, thanks for the feedback. 

Answers to questions: Under $2,000. Low tech. 2 lb jars because I like them. Sounds like a Maxant Model 600-5 (42 gal) I guess.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have 2 Maxant tanks that hold 25 gallons, aka 300 lbs. But I usually only put 4 buckets of honey in them. Consider that. You can always go bigger, if you'd like to later.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

From a previous life, one pound GLASS jars, with lugged or CT caps, ran at 1000 per hour with 2 people. Muth jars the same, but took 3 people. Four ounce ran 2000 per hour. Plastic jars are slower, such as squeeze bottles with 38mm Seaquist lids. These times are for empty jar to filled, capped, one label, and sealed in case. This equipment is expensive. I believe you would be much better off doing what SQKCRK says. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

gravelroad said:


> I left something out important.
> If your packing someone else honey you need to be set up as a copacker legally.
> A honey operation or a pollination operation needs to be set up under a different business than packing.


So if I'm importing my honey from another country, I would need to be set up legally as a co-packer? How do I get set up as a co-packer?


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

sqkcrk said:


> I have 2 Maxant tanks that hold 25 gallons, aka 300 lbs. But I usually only put 4 buckets of honey in them. Consider that. You can always go bigger, if you'd like to later.


Do I need a maxant tank or can I simply use a 5 gallon plastic bottling pail?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Your importing honey? With those kind of volumes why would you need to?
Unless its Canuck or exotic honey, I have little respect for people that import from other countries. Way to go on supporting US beekeepers!


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

RAK said:


> Your importing honey? With those kind of volumes why would you need to?
> Unless its Canuck or exotic honey, I have little respect for people that import from other countries. Way to go on supporting US beekeepers!


Tell me what countries you would be offended if I imported from. Then I will tell you what country it's not from. And when you find out that it's not from a country you oppose then I demand an apology for your disrespect towards me.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Mike123 said:


> Tell me what countries you would be offended if I imported from. Then I will tell you what country it's not from. And when you find out that it's not from a country you oppose then I demand an apology for your disrespect towards me.


Every country except US and Canada. With the kind of volume you want to bottle you should have no reason to import. All these imports are tanking the honey industry. What is your reason for importing?


----------



## beegineer (Jul 5, 2011)

Indeed it did but listening to the experienced guys talk about their operations was cool !


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

RAK said:


> Every country except US and Canada. With the kind of volume you want to bottle you should have no reason to import. All these imports are tanking the honey industry. What is your reason for importing?


I would have to agree.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike123 said:


> So if I'm importing my honey from another country, ...


You aren't importing honey, are you? I can't imagine the hoops one would have to leap through in order to buy honey from abroad.

Do you have hives of your own?


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Mike123 said:


> So if I'm importing my honey from another country, I would need to be set up legally as a co-packer? How do I get set up as a co-packer?


Stop importing honey, whats the point?

You should buy all the very expensive bottling stuff and get a bit of bee knowledge and go around undercutting your hardworking neighbors.

Stop giving this person advise. 

This guy is a joke, he thinks he needs a "bottling facility". Maybe a garage corner and a little hard work and he can get the effing honey in the bottle.


----------



## jakeoz65 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mike123 said:


> Tell me what countries you would be offended if I imported from. Then I will tell you what country it's not from. And when you find out that it's not from a country you oppose then I demand an apology for your disrespect towards me.


Don't you dare say the honey is from China on here.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Let's not pile on Mike too much. I get the impression he is just starting out. He's a 26 year old from Kansas. That's all it says on his profile. So he probably doesn't have much experience to go on. Probably doesn't know what's kosher in the beekeeping world and doesn't know what hot button issues he should steer clear of.

Unless you, Mike, are only here to pick our brains about a "Honey packing facility" and aren't interested in bees or are just starting beekeeping, the cart before the horse analogy comes to mind.


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

sqkcrk said:


> Let's not pile on Mike too much. I get the impression he is just starting out. He's a 26 year old from Kansas. That's all it says on his profile. So he probably doesn't have much experience to go on. Probably doesn't know what's kosher in the beekeeping world and doesn't know what hot button issues he should steer clear of.
> 
> Unless you, Mike, are only here to pick our brains about a "Honey packing facility" and aren't interested in bees or are just starting beekeeping, the cart before the horse analogy comes to mind.


I love bees and I wanted to become a commercial beekeeper myself. I am born in the USA. My mother is Caucasian and I will not tell you were my father is from. I wanted to start a commercial beekeeping facility in my fathers home country. To get the land it takes many years as the government is in control of all the farm land and it take years to acquire a good chunk of land from them. Instead my uncle happens to be friends with the honey association president of his country. He also happens to be the largest exporter of honey in his country. So instead of waiting years to get into beekeeping in my fathers home country I will simply purchase honey from a quality producer. My father's home country has quite a few migrants whom live in the USA. I am happy to supply them with honey from their home country. Now by me doing this did I really deserve all these negative comments as soon as the word importing was used? You guys do not know how disappointed I am in the negative remarks and verbal assaults directed towards me because of "imported"


----------



## Mike123 (Feb 13, 2016)

MNbees said:


> Stop importing honey, whats the point?
> 
> You should buy all the very expensive bottling stuff and get a bit of bee knowledge and go around undercutting your hardworking neighbors.
> 
> ...


What is your first name?


----------



## jakeoz65 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mike123 said:


> Now by me doing this did I really deserve all these negative comments as soon as the word importing was used? You guys do not know how disappointed I am in the negative remarks and verbal assaults directed towards me because of "imported"


Now Mike, Don't get all sensitive over a few words. I don't know who you are and I mean no disrespect towards you. You gotta realize what some beekeepers go through in order to make a living especially when it comes to honey production. Lots and lots of hard brutal work. In recent years, foreign honey has flooded our market and have driven the cost down. So when you even mention "imported" your going to get some backlash. 
Just curious, How's the weather in Kansas.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jake, I don't think it's right for you to tell Mike "Don't get all sensitive over a few words." People were upset and seemed angry with Mike. I think it is us who should be more sensitive to Mike's situation and inexperience.


----------



## jakeoz65 (Aug 25, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Jake, I don't think it's right for you to tell Mike "Don't get all sensitive over a few words." People were upset and seemed angry with Mike. I think it is us who should be more sensitive to Mike's situation and inexperience.


You are right sqkcrk and I apologize. 
I am curious as to how much of this honey Mike is wanting to import and from what country of origin
.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Ha this is so funny, is sqeak creek a sell out? 
Stand up for American honey producers. I would imagine there is plenty of honey right there in Kansas to supply Mike. Why promote middle men driving prices down. 
Mark, that 30k lbs of bottled honey would really take a hit if Mike came to your neighborhood and undercut you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jakeoz65 said:


> You are right sqkcrk and I apologize.
> I am curious as to how much of this honey Mike is wanting to import and from what country of origin
> .


I'm suspecting Guatemala. If it matters.

Does anyone have a problem with someone importing a specific and special variety of honey not otherwise available in the US? I don't.

I have exported honey, to Afghanistan. Should I have kept it here to sell here?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

MNbees said:


> Ha this is so funny, is sqeak creek a sell out?
> Stand up for American honey producers. I would imagine there is plenty of honey right there in Kansas to supply Mike. Why promote middle men driving prices down.
> Mark, that 30k lbs of bottled honey would really take a hit if Mike came to your neighborhood and undercut you.


Did you read his post telling why he wants to import honey? How can you object to that? Where was your TV made? Your clothes? Your car? And you didn't import those items to sell to your family and people from your Father's home country, did you?


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

You see it from a different angle. I think of someone in Kansas selling just enough honey to local stores and then mike comes in and takes all the business which sucks. Then you find out mike is importing that honey, sucks even worse.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, MN, you could stop imagining things not in evidence. Seems to me he's focused on specialty honey for a special clientele.


----------



## jakeoz65 (Aug 25, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Well, MN, you could stop imagining things not in evidence. Seems to me he's focused on specialty honey for a special clientele.


Must have a lot of friends.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I would feel alot more t ease if the OP was entirely truthful and transparent. Where is the country that his father is from. It might make a huge difference. He stated:

My father's home country has quite a few migrants whom live in the USA. I am happy to supply them with honey from their home country.

Does this sound like he would import honey from his father's country to sell in the US? I have tasted honey from many different areas, and the only ones that came close where from Argentina 29 years ago. Everything else, other than an occasional Orange Blossom and Tupelo, was rather inferior to that which is produced in the Dakotas, MN and Wis. If it is not being sold on good taste, that only leaves price.

Crazy Roland


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

No one offended Mike. People who are easily offended have no room in this industry. Last thing I want to hear is that someone is importing communist honey into our country.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Basically, some genius decides to get advice from American beekeepers to stab us in the back.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

RAK said:


> No one offended Mike. People who are easily offended have no room in this industry. Last thing I want to hear is that someone is importing communist honey into our country.


Okay, since people who are easily offended have no room in this industry, communist honey? How silly. No one said anything about importing honey from a communist country.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

sqkcrk said:


> He's a 26 year old from Kansas.


I don't know how old he is, but his IP says he's from Africa.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

uh oh. So why would someone from Africa fake a Kansas location to learn more about bottling?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Okay, since people who are easily offended have no room in this industry, communist honey? How silly. No one said anything about importing honey from a communist country.


Mark, I like to keep all possibilities open because in todays world ya never know who will :bus


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry said:


> I don't know how old he is, but his IP says he's from Africa.


His profile says he's 26. Not much more than that.

Africa? IPs don't get anymore specific than that?


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Mike123 said:


> I love bees and I wanted to become a commercial beekeeper myself. I am born in the USA. My mother is Caucasian and I will not tell you were my father is from. I wanted to start a commercial beekeeping facility in my fathers home country. To get the land it takes many years as the government is in control of all the farm land and it take years to acquire a good chunk of land from them. Instead my uncle happens to be friends with the honey association president of his country. He also happens to be the largest exporter of honey in his country. So instead of waiting years to get into beekeeping in my fathers home country I will simply purchase honey from a quality producer. My father's home country has quite a few migrants whom live in the USA. I am happy to supply them with honey from their home country. Now by me doing this did I really deserve all these negative comments as soon as the word importing was used? You guys do not know how disappointed I am in the negative remarks and verbal assaults directed towards me because of "imported"


What kind of honey is it Mike?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

IF what Mike is saying is all above board, my guess is he would like to import Tabora honey, as it is probably the largest honey source in that region and you can find documents on the net about investment opportunities with Tabora honey.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Mikes location is now showing that he is from Ethiopia.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope for Mike's sake that he's importing African honey that is VERY different than the jar I had to throw out. It made buckwheat honey seem like clover - seriously nasty stuff.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

RAK said:


> Mikes location is now showing that he is from Ethiopia.


I didn't think that was something easily changed and not by the person themselves. Barry, did you change Mike's Location?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes.


----------

